# Will universities salute a new campus corps?



## forgiven (23 Apr 2010)

I came across this article....interesting....

http://www.universityaffairs.ca/will-universities-salute-a-new-campus-corps.aspx


----------



## ModlrMike (23 Apr 2010)

An excellent idea. It would be a great opportunity for "fence sitters" who could later decide to join the CF or not.


----------



## Antoine (24 Apr 2010)

Administrative supports, university club/Frat stuff and so can be found on programs such as sport-university, foreign students-university,...but none for military-university. 

I am presently looking for strategies to convince my department and my adviser to let me switch from teaching assistant duties to reserve and it won't be an easy task !


----------



## Nostix (25 Apr 2010)

Unfortunately, the merit of an idea depends heavily on your perspective. 

After seeing firsthand the hostility encountered at the University of Victoria by the CF and its supporters, I can appreciate the fact that this would be incredibly difficult to launch at more than a few selective institutions.


----------



## Antoine (25 Apr 2010)

My only contribution related to school and military, with my limited power as a teacher assitant is to bend administrative rules (but stay in the legal zone) for reservists when of course it is justified. I must say that overall the few reservists that I knew I taught to, were first class students !
However, don't spread the news, it is a secret


----------



## SeanNewman (25 Apr 2010)

Wow...if nothing else that link shows us to watch what we say on here.


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Wow...if nothing else that link shows us to watch what we say on here.



So, I guess you haven't yet been sitting in a meeting where a four-ringer or general has mentioned reading a discussion on army.ca?


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (25 Apr 2010)

Petamocto said:
			
		

> Wow...if nothing else that link shows us to watch what we say on here.


True enough!  It's also kind of amusing to be commenting on milnet.ca on a story that commented on milnet.ca comments!


----------



## SeanNewman (25 Apr 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> So, I guess you haven't yet been sitting in a meeting where a four-ringer or general has mentioned reading a discussion on army.ca?



No, in fact it's usually me bringing up Army.ca with all the MWOs I work with and having them roll their eyes at me.


----------

